# 1965 GTO Convertible Rear Seat Questions



## Chips (Nov 26, 2011)

A couple of things: 1) do they make reproduction rear-seat side panel assemblies for the 65 GTO convertible ...the things that hold the ash trays and are covered with upholstery, and 2) my rear seat springs are pretty bad...remembering that this is a convertible what are some of my options.

Thanks


----------



## Roger that (Feb 6, 2010)

Ames Performance Engineering, Classic GTO Parts, Firebird Parts, and Full Size Pontiac restoration parts. part number A140CL. I think is what your looking for. I think they might have springs as well.


----------



## Chips (Nov 26, 2011)

Thanks for your response. I could be wrong but think these are the color-coded upholstery covers and I'm looking for ther metal frame that is underneath. Mine are rusted along the bottoms (could be repaired, but want to weigh that cost against the cost of new or used if anyone offered ones in great condition)


----------



## FNG69 (Nov 15, 2009)

Do you have a Performance Years catalog? Check page 153 the lowers are $89 each.. the uppers are $59 each. The springs frames will be harder to fine. Good Luck, Les


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

You can most likely have the spring frames made or even modify them yourself. They are the same as a hardtop, but just narrower in width. Also, a trick I learned from an upholstery shop is to use automotive carpet over the springs before you install the upholstery. It pads it out better, and you can't feel the springs....


----------



## Chips (Nov 26, 2011)

Perfect. Exactly what I was looking for. ePerformance lists them but none are in stock. Let's see what happens when I order them tomorrow. Thank you and the other "guys" who responded...I'm enjoying the forum and the all the help/advice it offers.


----------

